# Fantastic Fan Fotos, February, Week 4, 2017



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

Sante Fe Jim posted tremendous videos of his Sante Fe El Capitan passenger set this week. So it is most important to start this week's thread with a tribute to this famous train.

View attachment 284730


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Small Town Main Street.









Andre.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Terrific picture Andre, like the Pontiac Safari, don't see many of them.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Action on the Seattle & Yakima RR.

Bill


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

*Crowd gathers as local IRS Office goes up in smoke.*. :smokin: :smilie_auslachen: :appl:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Go *BIG* or go home. 

How sweet would these be on the point of any Santa Fe named train?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Go Big*, I love it Jim.

Powerful Sante Fe PA combo with the Warbonnet paint scheme, how good is that. But I still like best the F unit combo with the Yellow Warbonnets. Can't wait to get this on the new layout.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Jim: I've always loved your photo of the set of big, beautiful Santa Fe PAs. Thanks for posting it again.

Sorry PTC Brian, but your favored yellow warbonnets don't hold a candle to the original red warbonnets. 

Here's a shot of my modified Santa Fe Super Chief, only with ALCO FAs, which the Santa Fe never had.  But it's been my most trouble-free and best-running train.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Vern, even though Santa Fe did not run Alco FA's I gotta admit they look mighty fine pulling your Super Chief. You wouldn't happen to have any videos of your SF-SC that you might want to share here, would you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

Vern that's OK as I am a big fan of the Red Warbonnets. But you know I am a yellow guy. 

Andre, wonderful photo and your Woolworth building is one of the best you have introduced. You offer such terrific additions to anyone's layout. Thank you for being such an important part of the MTF.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

Thought I have posted this photo before, it fits into Jim's theme this week of Sante Fe Hi-Levels.

View attachment 284842


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thought I have posted this photo before, it fits into Jim's theme this week of Sante Fe Hi-Levels.




Brian, are those incandescent or LED's in your K-Line El Caps? 

They outshine my GGD cars by a factor of 10.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Brian, are those incandescent or LED's in your K-Line El Caps?*

Incandescent, Jim. I have a standing offer to Gunrunner John to travel to Maine and convert all of my passenger cars to Led's.  He would be here for a month.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Vern, even though Santa Fe did not run Alco FA's I gotta admit they look mighty fine pulling your Super Chief. You wouldn't happen to have any videos of your SF-SC that you might want to share here, would you?


Thank you, Jim. I'll see if I can do that sometime, maybe next week. We're heading over to Wendover, NV, for the weekend to see Engelbert Humperdinck's 50th Anniversary Concert Tour. (We liked his late-60s/early 70s songs.  )

Like your Santa Fe high-levels, Brian.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Brian, are those incandescent or LED's in your K-Line El Caps?*
> 
> Incandescent, Jim. I have a standing offer to Gunrunner John to travel to Maine and convert all of my passenger cars to Led's.  He would be here for a month.


So Brian, when you power-up your layout do the street lights on your block dim?


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

SantaFeJim

those are some large hoses those firefighters are using. 

first time i have seen stanchions going up the ladder...


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is my L5 pulling a coal drag.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

No Jim, the street lights or other accessories do not dim. For the new layout, there will be six main lines powered by three ZW-L transformers. That leaves six 21 volt ports for the accessories that should be more than enough for a whole bunch of street lights and other lighted accessories (actually, a small city ). 

In terms of the shine on the K-Line 21" Hi-Levels, all I can say about this is they got it right. They look like they just went through the wash rack and were polished after. I sure like it that way. This is true with all of their other similarly finished sets like the California Zephyr, the Empire State Express, the Sante Fe Super Chief, and many others. 

This is one of the reasons that I like K-Line so much.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's my latest purchase, a 1979 Williams Reproductions TCA 25th Anniversary Special. It's never been run, but that is about to change as soon as I put a pair of motors in the loco.


----------



## CincinnatiWestern (Jun 16, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> In terms of the shine on the K-Line 21" Hi-Levels, all I can say about this is they got it right. They look like they just went through the wash rack and were polished after. I sure like it that way. This is true with all of their other similarly finished sets like the California Zephyr, the Empire State Express, the Sante Fe Super Chief, and many others.
> 
> This is one of the reasons that I like K-Line so much.


K-line's stainless finish is the best there is. 

Their painted streamlined passenger cars aren't bad either, City of LA, Empire Builder, North Coast Limited, and Milwaukee Road Hiawatha, come to mind.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *No Jim, the street lights or other accessories do not dim. *


Brian, maybe my post wasn't clear. I was asking about the real street lights on your block, not on your layout.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Just for fun (which is why run and play with trains), here is my Batman Phantom train. My very unfinished layout is a combination of Batman, Lego, Disney and a little Louisville and Nashville thrown in here and there. And for those wondering, this edition does indeed have two motors and the sound is somewhat haunting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Brian, maybe my post wasn't clear. I was asking about the real street lights on your block, not on your layout.*

No issue here, Jim, there aren't any.  That's what you get in a rural area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

John that 25th Anniversary set is just beautiful. I look forward to seeing it soon. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Pat the Pennsy coal drag is terrific.

Bill


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

The modular group visiting an Assisted-Living facility with our small/portable layout yesterday:









A good time!

Peter


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Pebo said:


> The modular group visiting an Assisted-Living facility with our small/portable layout yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 285930
> 
> ...


My thanks to your group for this sharing, and remembering these Seniors. I'm sure they were overjoyed and will have days talking about your visit.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

walter said:


> My thanks to your group for this sharing, and remembering these Seniors. I'm sure they were overjoyed and will have days talking about your visit.


Thank you!
Peter


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

bluecomet400 said:


> Here's my latest purchase, a 1979 Williams Reproductions TCA 25th Anniversary Special. It's never been run, but that is about to change as soon as I put a pair of motors in the loco.
> 
> View attachment 285082
> 
> ...


That is one sweet set! Is it O or Standard gauge? It looks Standard gauge to me.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

balidas said:


> That is one sweet set! Is it O or Standard gauge? It looks Standard gauge to me.



It's Standard gauge. Williams made an O-gauge 25th Anniversary set as well, using a silver GG1 and silver Irvington cars. Can't wait to run it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Always a beauty. MY B&O Royal Blue gets its turn on the layout.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Peter, your modular group does a huge public service by making thees visitations. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Here are a few photos of my progress so far on Andre's switchman shanty kit. I've made several modifications, and will post more later.
Don


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2017)

Look forward to seeing more photos, Don.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Peter, your modular group does a huge public service by making thees visitations. Thanks for the photos.



Thank you, Brian


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Don F said:


> Here are a few photos of my progress so far on Andre's switchman shanty kit. I've made several modifications, and will post more later.
> Don
> View attachment 286506
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

walter said:


> Looking good.


Thank you.
Don


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

bluecomet400 said:


> It's Standard gauge. Williams made an O-gauge 25th Anniversary set as well, using a silver GG1 and silver Irvington cars. Can't wait to run it.


Like I said, Sweet!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Always a beauty. MY B&O Royal Blue gets its turn on the layout.
> Great looking train Lee. I also like the White Owl Cigar billboard. My father use to smoke them.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> Vern, even though Santa Fe did not run Alco FA's I gotta admit they look mighty fine pulling your Super Chief. You wouldn't happen to have any videos of your SF-SC that you might want to share here, would you?


Hey SantaFeJim: Sorry to take so long in getting back to this. Was out of town for a little while.

I tried taking a couple of short video clips, then downloading them here, but just couldn't get them to work. My apologies for that. Evidently still photos are all I can do until I become a little more tech savvy.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I tried taking a couple of short video clips, then downloading them here, but just couldn't get them to work. My apologies for that. Evidently still photos are all I can do until I become a little more tech savvy. [/QUOTE]
You have to upload videos to youtube, then copy the link and paste it here.
Don


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

So, only YouTube videos work. Thanks Don, I'll try that soon.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Nonsense. I do all my videos on Vimeo and they work just fine here.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

The videos have to be stored on a shared site "like YouTube". Storing them on other cloud sites work but not everyone may be able to see them. I check the forum during break and lunch at work. The company firewall does not let me see anything stored in the cloud. I can see YouTube, however. Forrest, I cannot see any pictures or videos you store on Vimeo or Photobucket.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't use photobucket. I aiways upload using the site's mechanism. If you can't see my photos, then there is something wrong. 

If your company's firewall is stopping videos hosted on Vimeo, then it is not a problem with the site, per se.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Never said it was a problem with the site. The problem is mine. Just mentioned that not everyone can see them assuming others have similar firewalls.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you for your input on this, gentlemen. But I'll probably just stick with still shots for now.  Sorry Jim.


----------

